#ubuntu-classroom 2007-08-20
<dgeorge> hello there
<jrib> hi
<jrib> you get any output to the terminal when you started firefox?
<dgeorge> NP_Initialize
<dgeorge> New
<dgeorge> SetWindow
<dgeorge> SetWindow
<dgeorge> NewStream
<dgeorge> WriteReady
<dgeorge> Write
<jrib> !paste
<dgeorge> decoding...
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<dgeorge> DestroyStream
<dgeorge> SetWindow
<dgeorge> New
<dgeorge> SetWindow
* mode/#ubuntu-classroom [+o jrib]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-classroom [-o jrib]  by jrib
<dgeorge> im back
<dgeorge> there was some output
<jrib> k, you got the message about using http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org ?
<dgeorge> right
<dgeorge> so how im i going to fix this flash issue
<jrib> have you put the output on http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org ?
<dgeorge> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/34359/
<dgeorge> there u go
<jrib> what does this return: ls ~/.mozilla/plugins/
<dgeorge> ls: /home/dgeorge/.mozilla/plugins: No such file or directory
<jrib> ok
<jrib> close all firefox windows again and do this:  mv ~/.mozilla/pluginreg.dat ~/.mozilla/pluginreg.dat.backup
<dgeorge> what directory should i be in
<jrib> doesn't matter
<dgeorge> thats not working
<jrib> tell me more
<dgeorge> mv: cannot stat `/home/dgeorge/.mozilla/pluginreg.dat': No such file or directory
<jrib> uh huh
<jrib> that's kind of strange
<dgeorge> ok why
<jrib> because that file is supposed to be created
<dgeorge> how can i check for that file
<jrib> you just did
<jrib> what does this return: ls -ld ~/.mozilla
<dgeorge> drwx------ 3 dgeorge dgeorge 4096 2007-08-02 09:04 /home/dgeorge/.mozilla
<jrib> ah I see what I did
<jrib> close all firefox windows again and do this:  mv ~/.mozilla/firefox/pluginreg.dat ~/.mozilla/firefox/pluginreg.dat.backup
<dgeorge> ok that worked
<jrib> alright
<jrib> start firefox again and visit that macromedia page again
<dgeorge> checking now
<dgeorge> version information still blank
<jrib> pastebin what you see when you visit "about:plugins" in your browser
<dgeorge> do you want to see the entire page or
<jrib> sure
<dgeorge> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/34360/
<jrib> ah
<jrib> libflash-mozplugin.so
<jrib> do "locate libflash-mozplugin.so"
<dgeorge> getting a syntax error there
<jrib> paste what you typed
<jrib> and the output
<dgeorge> ok i found it
<jrib> where?
<dgeorge> /usr/lib/firefox/plugins/libflash-mozplugin.so
<dgeorge> /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins/libflash-mozplugin.so
<jrib> ok
<jrib> do: dpkg -S /usr/lib/firefox/plugins/libflash-mozplugin.so
<dgeorge> permission denied
<dgeorge> sudo?
<dgeorge> or
<jrib> you shouldn't need sudo
<dgeorge> permission denied
<jrib> ok, sudo then but be sure you haven't made a typo
<jrib> lets see who is faster, you or ubotu :)
<jrib> !find libflash-mozplugin.so
<ubotu> File libflash-mozplugin.so found in libflash-mozplugin
<jrib> ubotu wins
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wins - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<dgeorge> command not found
<jrib> ok, ubotu told us where it came from anyway so it's ok
<dgeorge> no found
<jrib> Here's what I think is happening.  libflash-mozplugin.so is overriding libflashplayer.so, so we are going to remove libflash-mozplugin.so
<dgeorge> cool lets do it
<jrib> do this: sudo aptitude remove libflash-mozplugin
<dgeorge> ok i have done that
<dgeorge> how di i know its removed
<jrib> it will tell you if it fails
<jrib> restart firefox and try the macromedia page again
<dgeorge> i didn''t
<dgeorge> now it says click here to download plugin
<jrib> erm
<jrib> ls /usr/lib/firefox/plugins/  returns what now?
<dgeorge> flashplayer.xpt    libjavaplugin_oji.so   libvlcplugin.so  nphelix.xpt
<dgeorge> libflashplayer.so  libunixprintplugin.so  nphelix.so
<jrib> and "about:plugins"?
<dgeorge> flash not listed
<jrib> close firefox, sudo aptitude purge flashplugin-nonfree, start firefox, close firefox, sudo aptitude install flashplugin-nonfree, start firefox
<dgeorge> Download done.
<dgeorge> md5sum mismatch install_flash_player_9_linux.tar.gz
<dgeorge> The Flash plugin is NOT installed.
<dgeorge> that is what i got at the end of the download install
<jrib> do you have backports enabled?
<dgeorge> yes
<dgeorge> i can double check if you like
<dgeorge> how would i do that
<jrib> what does this return: apt-cache policy flashplugin-nonfree
<dgeorge> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/34362/
<jrib> k, enable the proposed repo and see if you have a version available to you on dapper
<dgeorge> im sorry i don;t know what that means
<jrib> pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list
<dgeorge> how do i bring that up
<jrib> gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<dgeorge> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/34363/
<jrib> bug 125131
<jrib> btw
<dgeorge> what does that mean
<jrib> it's the bug that is causing your error
<jrib> add this line to your sources.list:
<dgeorge> oh really
<jrib> deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ dapper-proposed universe main restricted multiverse
<jrib> you may get prompted to install updates while we do this, don't install any
<dgeorge> ok i have added it
<dgeorge> not prompted for any updates
<jrib> now save and close the file
<dgeorge> done
<jrib> then run:  sudo apt-get update && apt-cache policy flashplugin-nonfree
<dgeorge> ok done
<dgeorge> no errors
<jrib> output at the end?
<jrib> what does this return: apt-cache policy flashplugin-nonfree
<dgeorge> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/34364/
<jrib> k, it hasn't been put into dapper then, we'll install it manually.  But first lets remove -proposed
<jrib> do 'gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list ' and remove the line we added.  Then save and close and run 'sudo apt-get update'
<dgeorge> ok
<dgeorge> updating now...
<dgeorge> update done
<jrib> k
<jrib> now: cd && wget http://fpdownload.macromedia.com/get/flashplayer/current/install_flash_player_9_linux.tar.gz
<dgeorge> download it manually to desktop"?
<dgeorge> i have open with... screen now
<jrib> well that puts it in your HOMe
<dgeorge> open with archive manger
<jrib> tar xf install_flash_player_9_linux.tar.gz
<jrib> close the archive manager
<dgeorge> what do i type in the terminal
<jrib> this: tar xf install_flash_player_9_linux.tar.gz
<dgeorge> didn't work
<jrib> instead of saying "didn't work" just say the error
<dgeorge> tar: install_flash_player_9_linux.tar.gz: Cannot open: No such file or directorytar: Error is not recoverable: exiting now
<jrib> where did you download that tar.gz to?
<jrib> desktop?
<dgeorge> yes
<jrib> then do this first: cd ~/Desktop
<jrib> then this: tar xf install_flash_player_9_linux.tar.gz
<dgeorge> ok
<dgeorge> ok that worked nor error
<jrib> ok
<jrib> run this to get rid of the failed package install: sudo aptitude purge flashplugin-nonfree
<jrib> then do: cd install_flash_player_9_linux && ./flashplayer-installer
<dgeorge> ok i have an installer in the termial now
<jrib> k, follow the directions
<dgeorge> /home/dgeorge/.mozilla should be the install directory correct
<jrib> yes
<dgeorge> ok its complete
<dgeorge> how what
<jrib> now close all firefox windows and open it again
<dgeorge> i have a folder on the desktop now called install flash player 9 linux
<jrib> is flash working?
<dgeorge> ok i have the "adobe flash is installed message man
<dgeorge> weeeeee
<dgeorge> what do i do with the folder
<jrib> you can delete it
<jrib> and the tar.gz too
<dgeorge> testing cnn now
<dgeorge> cnn working now... awesome man, thanks .. what was the problem there
<jrib> well originally, the other package was blocking adobe's flash
<jrib> and then when we tried to install adobe's flash after removing the gpl flash we came across a bug
<dgeorge> what was the bug
<jrib> basically, the package tries to do what we did manually but it checks that the file is the right file when it downlaods it.  That causes problems when adobe releases a new minor version of the plugin and the package doesn't know about it
<dgeorge> cool was there anything that i did wrong
<jrib> nope
<jrib> in feisty you can just visit a page and a popup appears to install the plugin so it's a bit easier now :)
<dgeorge> cool I will have to install feisty when i have time
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu-classroom.log
<Germol> Hello
#ubuntu-classroom 2007-08-22
<kowi> http://www.pennergame.de/ref.php?uid=3954
<Jordan_U> alyat, Have you found out what chipset the card uses?
<alyat> I have problem connecting to my home wireless network after I installed ubuntu in my twinhead efio 2600 notebook, can anyone help?
<Jordan_U> alyat, Have you found out what chipset the card uses?
<alyat> not yet, the notebook is at home...how to find out anyway?
<Jordan_U> You can look in System -> Preferences -> Hardware Information, or "lspci" From the terminal
<alyat> ok, what do I do after that?
<Jordan_U> It is most likely broadcom, in which case you can probably just install the package bcm43xx-fwcutter
<Jordan_U> alyat, It depends on the chipset
<alyat> very sorry...hope do I install the package?
<alyat> sorry, I am very new to ubuntu
<Jordan_U> alyat, No problem, from the GUI go to System -> Administration -> Software Sources and check the box next to "Community software - universe" then go to System -> Administration -> Synaptic Package Manager search for bcm43xx and check the box next to the packge and hit apply
<Jordan_U> alyat, From the terminal run "sudo apt-get install bcm43xx-fwcutter"
<Jordan_U> alyat, Note that is either GUI or terminal, you don't need to do both
<alyat> noted
<alyat> anything after that?
<Jordan_U> alyat, The package manager and repositories are one of the greatest features of Linux, if you haven't already a good first thing to do with Ubuntu is to go to Applications -> Add/remove and browse what software is available.
<Jordan_U> alyat, No, just reboot
<alyat> thanks
<alyat> will try it tonight
<Jordan_U> alyat, np :)
<alyat> will you be around this hour tomorrow if I can't get it right?
<Jordan_U> alyat, Probably.
<alyat> thanks, where's your location now?
<Jordan_U> alyat, Though you are more likely to catch me earlier
<alyat> alright
<Jordan_U> alyat, California ( U.S. )
<alyat> oic...I am in Malaysia
<alyat> far far away
<Jordan_U> How is Linux adoption in Malasia if you don't mind me asking? Here most people have never even heard of Linux.
<alyat> still very limited number of people using linux
<alyat> I am trying to migrate but many obstacles
<alyat> have you been using linux for long?
<Jordan_U> ~ 2 years I think
<alyat> do you know if there is any AutoCAD equivalent?
<Jordan_U> No, I havn't really looked but I think that CAD software is somewhat lacking at the moment
<alyat> are you familiar with engineering analysis software?
<Jordan_U> No
<Jordan_U> In case you didn't know, there is a package called wine that will let you run windows software with varying degrees of success
<alyat> oic
<alyat> that may be good
<alyat> can I synchronise with my PDA which is running windows mobile?
<Jordan_U> For a list of what works and how well see...
<Jordan_U> !appdb
<alyat> where to see that?
<Jordan_U> alyat, That was supposed to tell the channel bot to give you info, it seems they are having problems, I tried again more directly, check for a PM from "ubot3"
<alyat> !appdb
<Jordan_U>  Appdb is a database of apps & help for programs that run under wine: see http://appdb.winehq.org
<Jordan_U> alyat, The bot isn't even in the channel at the moment
<alyat> oic
<alyat> thanks Jordan...calling it a day and going home now...will try out my linux when I reach home...hopefully it works
<alyat> thanks once again
<lil-g-man> here????
<jrib> lil-g-man: hi
<jrib> less traffic here
<jrib> lil-g-man: what is the output of this command: ls /usr/lib/firefox/plugins/
<lil-g-man> libunixprintplugin.so  mplayerplug-in-rm.so   mplayerplug-in-wmp.so
<lil-g-man> mplayerplug-in-qt.so   mplayerplug-in-rm.xpt  mplayerplug-in-wmp.xpt
<lil-g-man> mplayerplug-in-qt.xpt  mplayerplug-in.so      mplayerplug-in.xpt
<jrib> close all firefox instances
<jrib> what is the output of: ps -ef | grep firefox
<lil-g-man> 9330  9277  0 18:59 pts/0    00:00:00 grep firefox
<jrib> lil-g-man: ok, now start firefox again and see if it is using mplayer
<jrib> if it is not, put the content of the page you get when you type "about:plugins" in your browser on http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<lil-g-man> it doesn't play, i get that i have to install from divx.com
<jrib> oh right, there's a bug
<jrib> close firefox
<lil-g-man> i closed it
<jrib> pastebin 'dpkg -L mozilla-mplayer'
<lil-g-man> in terminal
<lil-g-man> ?
<jrib> yes
<jrib> put the output on http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<lil-g-man> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/34674/
<jrib> run these commands:
<jrib> sudo ln -s /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins/mplayerplug-in-dvx.{so,xpt} /usr/lib/firefox/plugins/
<jrib> that's it
<jrib> unless there were errors
<lil-g-man> thank you
<lil-g-man> how come it required such stuff?
<jrib> well this last bit was a bug, it's on bugs.ubuntu.com somewhere so it will hopefully be fixed for the next ubuntu
<lil-g-man> alrighty
<jrib> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mplayerplug-in/+bug/112055
<lil-g-man> thanks again, by the way, i've got nvidia 8400 graphics card and i had some trouble isntalling ubuntu since it didn't have my driver or something, is it likely that gutsy will support my graphics card?
<jrib> I'd say it's likely, but I don't know for sure.  You could try a daily live cd of gutsy if you're interested in testing
<lil-g-man> alrighty
<abhi_> hi jrib
<jrib> hi
<abhi_> jrib: go ahead
<jrib> I'm not familiar with mandriva so I don't know why it works there and not here
<abhi_> ok
<jrib> but I setup my mice with evdev to get all the buttons
<abhi_> there is not command evdev
<jrib> you need to set it up in /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<jrib> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MX1000Mouse is something I wrote a while ago
<jrib> you should be able to follow the part about setting up evdev
<abhi_> ok . going through it
<jrib> I have a couple of minutes, I'll walk you through it if you want
<jrib> 1. you need the xserver-xorg-input-evdev package
<jrib> let me know if you have questions about the part after that and make sure you know how to restore the backup before restarting X or you won't have a gui if things don't work
<jrib> the goal of using evdev is to make it so that 'xev' will report a button when you press those side buttons
<abhi_> jrib : i have installed the xserver-xorg-input-evdev, still xev not showing any mouse number.
<jrib> did you modify your xorg.conf like on the wiki?
<abhi_> i am not using usb mouse.
<abhi_> it is for usb mouse
<jrib> yes, though some users have said it works without usb too
<jrib> maybe you should read your xorg.conf from mandriva and see how the mouse is setup there
<abhi_> ahh
<abhi_> let me go through the ur site. I will contact u after the restart.
<jrib> no need to restart, just restart X
<abhi_> yes
<abhi_> jrib: it does't work
<abhi_> hi jrib
#ubuntu-classroom 2007-08-24
<electric_penguin> question about italc. can anyone help?
#ubuntu-classroom 2007-08-25
<HarKoT> ol
<HarKoT> y'a quelqu'un de dispo cinq minutes pour me filer un coup de main svp ?
<HarKoT> (ou un coup de pieds xD)
<HarKoT> j'arrive pas a packager une appli :(
#ubuntu-classroom 2007-08-26
<HarKoT> ol
#ubuntu-classroom 2008-08-19
<artir> erm... why are we here?
#ubuntu-classroom 2009-08-17
<openweek3> hi all
<openweek3> hai
* pleia2 changed the topic of #ubuntu-classroom to: Ubuntu Classroom || https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Classroom || https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Packaging/Training || Upcoming: August 20th 18:00 UTC, Python Applications Packaging; Mon 31 Aug - Fri 4 Sept 2009: Ubuntu Developer Week || Run 'date -u' in a terminal to find out the UTC time
<saturn86> any session today? :)
<nhandler> saturn86: No. See the /topic for information on upcoming sessions
<saturn86> thanx
<dhillon-v10> hi everyone
<nicnac22> date -u
#ubuntu-classroom 2009-08-18
<openweek7> .
<openweek0> cxccx
<openweek9> date -u
<tamizh_geek> openweek9,
<tamizh_geek> type that in termianl
* pleia2 changed the topic of #ubuntu-classroom to: Ubuntu Classroom || https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Classroom || https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Packaging/Training || Upcoming: Mon 31 Aug - Fri 4 Sept 2009: Ubuntu Developer Week || Run 'date -u' in a terminal to find out the UTC time
<openweek8> hello
<Ricchi> när är pythonkursen ?
<openweek6> hi!!!
<pipedream> yar
<b1tch3r> hey there
#ubuntu-classroom 2009-08-19
<openweek4> quit
<Panoramix> date -u
<TuxPurple> Panoramix, type that in Terminal
<Panoramix> thankU TuxPurple
<TuxPurple> you are welcome
<delcoyote> hi
<hackoo> hello
<openweek0> hi
#ubuntu-classroom 2009-08-20
<suji> when will be the next class of Beginners Team Education Focus Group?
<james_w> hi, is anyone around for the packaging training session?
<james_w> ok then
 * james_w wanders off
<pleia2> james_w: it had to be rescheduled (TBD)
* pleia2 changed the topic of #ubuntu-classroom to: Ubuntu Classroom || https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Classroom || https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Packaging/Training || Upcoming: Mon 31 Aug - Fri 4 Sept 2009: Ubuntu Developer Week; Fri Sep 4 @ 21:00 UTC: How to run a successful Jam || Run 'date -u' in a terminal to find out the UTC time
<james_w> pleia2: yeah, I was going to do something impromptu if anyone had shown up
<pleia2> oh ok :)
<he1p1> date -u
<he1p1> hey!
<he1p1> Anybody knows when is the next classroom?
<Cruxerz> Amigos, cuando sale la version 9.10?
<nhandler> Cruxerz: ubuntu 9.10 Karmic Koala is set to be released on October 29, 2009. In the future, please use #ubuntu as a support channel
<Cruxerz> gracias
<e370> whats the Ubuntu Global Jam
<nhandler> e370: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuGlobalJam
<e370> cheers i was spammed with it on fb
* nhandler changed the topic of #ubuntu-classroom to: Ubuntu Classroom || Support in #ubuntu || https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Classroom || https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Packaging/Training || Upcoming: Mon 31 Aug - Fri 4 Sept 2009: Ubuntu Developer Week; Fri Sep 4 @ 21:00 UTC: How to run a successful Jam || Run 'date -u' in a terminal to find out the UTC time
#ubuntu-classroom 2009-08-21
<fcarramate> ﻿does anybody know if UbuntuDeveloperWeek videos will be available through web interface?
<fcarramate> ﻿or if those videos would be available for offline viewers
<pleia2> fcarramate: the sessions are irc-based
<pleia2> no video
<fcarramate> so we ca also see the logs after...  :)
<fcarramate> pleia2: thanks for the reply
<pleia2> fcarramate: no problem, just /join here and #ubuntu-classroom-chat to take part on aug 31st :)
<X3MBoy> Is there other activity until then???
<pleia2> X3MBoy: no, there are no classes planned until UDW
<X3MBoy> pleia2: Thx
<openweek4> ubuntu
#ubuntu-classroom 2009-08-22
<bzhao> hi all!!
#ubuntu-classroom 2009-08-23
<ideamonk> Guys whats the difference between a symbolic link and a hard link ?
<nhandler> ideamonk: Try #ubuntu for support
<ikt> http://linuxgazette.net/105/pitcher.html
<ideamonk> ikt, thx
<ikt> :)
#ubuntu-classroom 2010-08-24
<samoangunner> hi is anyone here?
<jpds> samoangunner: You're more likely to find support somewhere else, like #ubuntu.
<samoangunner> thanx
#ubuntu-classroom 2010-08-27
<jca1981> can you help me? im getting this when i try to install virtualbox via apt get "Depends: libc6 (>= 2.11) but 2.10.1-0ubuntu17 is to be installed"
#ubuntu-classroom 2010-08-28
<cosly> setting up a webserver via ec2
<cosly> so far so good :D
#ubuntu-classroom 2011-08-23
<qwebirc37894> what are the new features in Ubuntu 11.10
#ubuntu-classroom 2011-08-27
<bar_> so its on sept 5th right?
<nigelb> ...
<azam> hi
<cse> ds
#ubuntu-classroom 2011-08-28
<AlecTaylor> hi
<AlecTaylor> I'm looking for a FOSS Flash or Java project featuring "Click to call" functionality from the browser. Do you know of such a project?
<AlecTaylor> em is going crazy
<AlecTaylor> emma: Fix your network already! :P
<AlecTaylor> I'm looking for a FOSS Flash or Java project featuring "Click to call" functionality from the browser. Do you know of such a project?
<paulproteus> I'm adding the upcoming events to http://events.openhatch.org/
<paulproteus> http://events.openhatch.org/venues/5 is the events for this venue (IRC channel). Is the Amanda Brock talk the only upcoming one, and is my description accurate?
<pleia2> paulproteus: we've also got https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuAppDeveloperWeek coming up next week
<paulproteus> The site needs help dealing with time zones; we're working on that for now.
<paulproteus> Oh, neat!
<pleia2> (not on the schedule yet because the schedule isn't finalized)
<paulproteus> This is kind of exciting.
<paulproteus> Okay, cool.
<pleia2> yes :)
<paulproteus> Will there be an e.g. gcal feel feed for this?
<pleia2> yeah, it'll be added to the same cal as in the topic
<paulproteus> pleia2, also, can I interest you in adding those to that big calendar? If I didn't explain before, we're looking to have info on all events that teach free software contribution events.
<paulproteus> Okay, great -- then maybe once those go live, ping me here, and I'll see if we can auto-add from your iCal or something.
<pleia2> paulproteus: unfortunately I barely have time to add them to our own calendar, so it would be hard
<paulproteus> The app supports auto-import to avoid lots of time-wasting. Once you publish the schedule, I will see what makes sense.
<paulproteus> Maybe I can get you to visit http://events.openhatch.org/sources/new and paste in the iCal feed. We'll see how swamped you are!
<pleia2> does it re-read the feed, or do you have to reimport each time you make a change?
<paulproteus> I think sadly it doesn't re-read the feed, from what it looks.
<pleia2> (changes happen often during week events)
<paulproteus> Oh, interesting.
<paulproteus> I'm fairly new to it, and haven't read the code carefully yet, but from using the UI it feels like you have to notify it of changes.
<paulproteus> It's free software (in Rails), and that sort of thing could likely be added.
 * pleia2 nods
<pleia2> I'll nudge the team in #ubuntu-classroom-backstage and maybe we can get a volunteer to maintain it :)
<paulproteus> Ooh, nice.
<paulproteus> I'm happy to talk more about the calendar, too, and why I think it's a good thing (-:
<paulproteus> (is that a private channel?)
<pleia2> completely open :) you're welcome to join
#ubuntu-classroom 2012-08-21
<sdh> just fyi the schedule in the topic doesn't list the events of https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDeveloperWeek/Sessions
#ubuntu-classroom 2012-08-22
<Gilligan94> Hello
#ubuntu-classroom 2012-08-23
<raj_> what is perl script?
<kj> /whois kj
#ubuntu-classroom 2012-08-24
<colkey> hello
#ubuntu-classroom 2012-08-25
<lokilovesr> hey
#ubuntu-classroom 2012-08-26
<HENLO> Enter text here...HELLO
#ubuntu-classroom 2015-08-23
<IH4U_> I'm nice to join you too!
